# Galway Downs - Lodging / RV Rental Spaces



## MWN (Dec 29, 2016)

For those of you looking for lodging at Galway Downs, Galway Downs has about 10 to 11 Deluxe RV Spaces with full hookups (water, electricity and sewer).  They also have some dry site as well.

They are working with a few RV rental providers to provide RV's for families that don't have an RV and want to stay on property for State Cup weekends.

RV Sites run $85/night (2 night minimum) so $170.00.  The Deluxe RV Sites overlook the Polo 1 field.  You contact Robert Kellerhouse at Galway Downs to rent sites (robertk@galwaydowns.com).

You can also rent an RV and site for $500 (all inclusive - includes RV, site rental fee, taxes, etc.) from http://www.mcgowanfamilyrvrental.com/ (a private party) who will have a site for at least the first few weekends (his RV is new and very nice inside).  Ron McGowan will have the RV all set up for you, you just bring linens and your food.  You contact Ron at 951-712-0115.

Code 4 RV is also a preferred provider to Galway Downs and there is a deal in the works where you can rent from Code 4 as well.

Lodging in Temecula fills up really fast because of the wineries, so don't wait to make reservations if you intend to stay in town or on property at Galway Downs.


----------



## MWN (Dec 29, 2016)

Oops.  Its Code 3 RV.
For those of you scheduled, see: http://www.galwaydowns.com/soccer-statecup


----------

